# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Porque SPS fica Acastanhado

## Roberto Pacheco

Coloração / bronzear dos corais
Eric Borneman, Ron Shimek e Dallas Warren
Afixado ao ReefKeepers lista, quinta-feira 20a e sexta-feira emailing 21th maio 1999.
Dallas
Poço se o coral o coloration natural é branco ou amarelo, por que girariaorange/tan em meu tanque? Nenhuns de meus outros corais mudaram a cor desde que eu os comecei.

O que você chamam um coral "cor natural"? A cor estava na loja? Cor você vê-a em uma posição particular em um recife? Que sobre esse espécime que está em 10 profundidade mais elevada dos medidores? Que está no tanque do seu amigo?

O fato é que a cor dos corais é altamente variável. Confia em um grande número ambiental fatores, tais como o lighting, o spectrum, o nutrition, e oalkalinity. Se você mudar alguma daquelas variáveis então que a cor do coral mudará.

A cor de a o coral photosynthetic é dominado pela quantidade dezooxanthellae no tecido. Estes são tipicamente brown/gold na cor. Mais elevado o número de os zooxanthellae no tecido, mais o marrom o coral são. O extremo disto for quando um coral se descora, for branco como todos oszooxanthellae foram expelido do tecido. Como eles lentamente repopulate o tecido então o marrom retornos colorindo.

Eu tinha ouvido aquele girar o marrom era um sintoma da luz insuficiente, mas em PGC dizcorais do copo somente necessite a luz média, e meu é direito sob um halide 175w edois NENHUM actinics assim parece que estranho não tem bastante luz. 10 watts/gallon em meu tanque. Ele estão aproximadamente quatro polegadas sob a superfície daágua. Se qualquer coisa que deve tem demasiado muita luz. Eu ouço muitos dos povos com 400's dizer corais marrons colorir acimaabaixo mais luz assim que parecem impares que giraria o marrom se eulhe der muitos de luz.

Há duas coisas isso estão interagindo quando você fala sobre o número ou adensidade dos zooxanthellae presente no tecido coral. Primeiramente fora de você tenha a quantidade de luz disponível, mais luz que você tem, mais pilhas das algas pode estar atualusar aquela luz. Em segundo você tem o coral que controla a população doszooxanthellae em seu tecido de modo que comece bastante nutrition deles,menos nutrientes que são produzido pelas algas mais reserva para viver no tecido.

A influência cancelando é isso do coral, se os zooxanthellae não estiverem produzindobastante nutrientes para ele, então permitirá que a população aumente. Se estiverem produzindo demasiado então o coral expelirá algum de seu tecido. O extremo deste é naturalmente descorando-se. Você pôs de repente um coral sob uma luz muito mais intensa do que ela é o uso demasiado e as algas produzem demasiadooxigênio. Para evitar de envenenar o coral expele-o então.

Assim, como faz isto traduza? Bem, mais luz você dá a um coral então o isqueiro na cor ele se seja.

Mas você palavra, porque faça os corais vão mais marrons acima em meu tanque? Está sob uma quantidade enorme de luz. Bem, que você está medindo-o de encontro? A cor veio-lhe da loja? Em seguida sendo meia maneira enviada em torno do mundo, colocado sobquantidades enormes de stress, então sob a luz tipicamente substandard? Se assim, então você tem que esperar o coral à cor acima após aquele, lá não é nenhuma maneiraque terá seu allotment cheio de zooxanthellae em seguida isso.

Bem, isso é como eu v e compreenda-o neste momento.... seja interessante ouvir outros povos pensamentos nisto.

Eric
Poço eu sou certamente No. perito mas quando eu pesquisei corais que do copo eu encontreireferências ao verde uns, yellow , e mesmo (aqui nesta lista recentemente) o branco uns,mas nunca alaranjado-orange-tan .

Eu desejo que eu tinha proseguido com esta linha, porque parece como se você tem recebido já aabundância de commentary. Apenas alguns pensamentos:

O coloration coral é demasiado o complexo a ser compreendido por únicas variáveis gosta daluz. Depende da luz, os zooxanthellae esticam, nutrientes, entradas dietéticas,etc. a mudança no coloration é perfeitamente normal. Além disso, você não tem realmente nenhuma idéia que luz as intensidades o coral foram expostas a, nem poderia vocêsempre esperar o fósforo sua água entradas da qualidade ou do alimento. Todas estas coisas serviriam mudar sua cor. Finalmente, nivele se o coral for exposto à luz elevada (duvidosa),uns 175 watts o halide do metal não é muito muita luz pela comparação, amenos que o coral estiver fora de a água e algumas polegadas afastado do bulbo. ; -) Assim, o que você está vendo, I suspeite, seja um aumento nos zooxanthellae numeram ou pigmento índice devido a níveis nutrientes da água ambiental mais elevada,provavelmente nitrogênio. Mas thats uma suposição baseado em scenarios prováveis em sistemas closed.

Uma vez que outra vez, um sumário dissertation do photoacclimation e do photoadaptation. 

Dependendo da profundidade escala de um coral, a profundidade em que foi feita exame, aquantidade de sombrear, claridade da água, blah do blah do blah, foi exposta a erecebida regularmente uma quantidade dada de iluminar cada dia, variando com nuvens,crescimento de outro vida, etc. próximos. 

Foi exposto também a a determinada quantidade de alimento, e vivido na água com umaquantidade dada de nutriente. I palavra provavelmente N, porque P não tem sido mostradorecentemente para ter muito de um efeito em densidades dos zooxanthellae. Afeta o calcification, mas nós não estamos indo lá agora.

Em nossos tanques, há a poucos givens. Um, aquele que os corais não estão alimentando na mesmo quantidadeou tipo de alimento como fazem no selvagem, e pigments e precursors parao animal o biosynthesis do pigment é fornecido frequentemente para(if.not quase inteiramente) pela dieta. Para o exemplo, olhe esponjas asymbiotic, Dendronephthya, e pontas do azooxanthellate de Acropora spp. APROVAÇÃO, começada essa parte? 

Dois, aquele a luz intensidade e qualidade, quando teòrica possível combinar senós soubermos as leituras onde o animal foi feito exame, serão quanitativelydiferentes, nenhuma matéria como duramente nós tentamos. Em uma nota positiva, nós podemos realmente ser capazes de fornecerum mais a luz optimal do que o coral estava recebendo - para o exemplo,um coral que se estabelecisse sob um grande - o ol Acropora e ele tabletop não estavaexatamente na propriedade real principal, scleractinia-sábio. Para muitos, especial aqueles tolerantes do vário lighting, e quem são mais menos prováveis ter mudanças induzidas luz -palavra, Euphyllia e Plerogyra, o efeito da qualidade clara diferente parece termenos efeito, e se suporia que estes guys estão coloridos predominantly pelopigment animal (veja acima). Talvez eu não devo ter usado Plerogyra como um exemplo, porque ele realmente os photoacclimates com seus bolha-bubble-vesicles,mas você todo começam o ponto. Para outros - como alguns dos estes o apertado-espaço brilhante nuttyramificou crista do recife Acropora, nós enlatamos consideravelmente muito esquecemo-nossobre fornecer as circunstâncias que são exposto a. 

Em terceiro lugar, nós temos o índice de N como amônia, nitrite, nitrate. No oceano, a maioria de N é amônia mas em nossos tanques, é nitrate (os corais não usam o nitrite, e existe mal nooceano ou nossos tanques sob circunstâncias normais). Agora, nivele nos tanques com untestable o nitrate, o nível do nitrate é geralmente ordens de valormais altamente do que o recife. Um nível de.NO3 1micromolar (sobre.1ppm) é dado geralmente como o nível onde os recifes corais giram em recifes algal. Meus tanques são significativamente mais elevados do que NSW Níveis NO3, embora estejam ainda a um ponto baixo darn. 

Agora então, os corais querem a cresça e assim que faça suas algas prisioneiras. Penduram para fora porque se ajudam a e é mais provável sobreviver em se a companhia, mas dado apossibilidade, a maioria de corais seriam mais logo sem estes symbionts, e asalgas esteja definitivamente rather sozinho se as circunstânciasforem optimal. Nonetheless, eles ambos tente manter um leash curto em se, e mantenha o outrofuncionamento duro. Assim, se um coral se encontrar em um regime claro mais menos do queoptimal, quer mais a energia para o crescimento, assim que liberam alguns mais deseu desperdício às algas para começar eles a crescer - no número ou no tamanho ou no índice dopigment. Como mencionado, os zooxanthellae são brownish às cores brownish, nao bonitasdouradas. Se começarem para crescer em um destes parâmetros, começam mais marrons. Se o coral estiver começando boatloads da luz, assim muita que as algas estão produzindodemasiado oxigênio, valas corais alguma delas. Descorar-se do nível baixo não é visualmente evidente como a o coral descorado, mas alguns das algas matizadas marrons parade mascarar o outro coral pigments - como proteínas apresentando fluorescência,pocilloporin, e o animal intracellular biochromes. O coral, com zooxanthellae reduzidos, olha "mais bonito" mesmo que fosse apenas mais claro no departamento das algas -poderia ser optimal, ou podia ser deleterious - duramente para que nós digam semcoral-ese ou fazer falar lotes dos testes à medida productivity/accretion, etc.. (qualquer um quer doar seu coral a um laboratório?). 

Há uma outra maneira as algas começam prosperar, demasiado, além da luz reduzida. Pare de confiar naqueles stingy corais do burro para dar-lhes seu dose diário do nitrogênio....se a água tiver mais altamente nitrogênio, podem apenas absorvê-lo como ele cruzam amembrana exterior do tecido e incorpora as pilhas corais onde os zooxanthellae residem nosvacuoles - podem sugue-a acima, e comece-a crescer, reproduzir, ou mudar sua pigments....na maior parte crescendo. Então as algas param de dar acima de sua fotossíntese goodies à causa que coral necessitam alimentar os númerosaumentados do seus próprios amável. Sr.. O coral começa cortado pouco fora - sua taxa de crescimento estáretardando, ele não é começar seu jantar, e algo tem que ser feito...descora ou expele ssome deles. Se as circunstâncias continuarem, o coral está enfraquecido, ealguma perda do tecido podem começar, e coisa que seguinte você sabe, todos osinfernos quebrados frouxamente e os macroalgae estão comprando a propriedade na vizinhança,valores de propriedade são caindo, a água está começando o verde, luz não épenetrante, assim os zooxanthellae começam reproduzir mais, corais estãocomeçando doentes, aand que ' a capa é aprt de queda em eutrophy. Anarchy!

Em todo o caso, se seus corais forem marrom de giro, são justos fazendo sua coisa para maximize ascircunstâncias eles esteja dentro - e são bons nela, demasiado. Como seu tanque não é coberto assim por muito tempo dentro as algas do problema, e as coisas não estão crescendo (ou,horrors, receding realmente) então não se preocupe sobre ele - a maioria de recifes predominatedpor corais marrons de qualquer maneira. Se você é ajustado em forçar corais para olharconsideravelmente, bate-os com luz, mas você pode está prejudicando alguma deles, dado outros fatores. Também, se seus corais descorarem tudo a maneira, algumas atravessa também algumas mudanças internassignificativas que resultam dentro elas que removem outras coisas, demasiado - como seusbiochromes, demasiado. Uma mais nota sobre corais marrons - alguns gostam de comer zooxanthellaeadicionais, assim que mantenha isso na mente, demasiado. Última possibilidade - várias tensões dos zooxanthellae estejaatual - com tudo as implicações (veja meu artigo da rede do aquário nesta). Assim, Donna, seu marrom os corais na luz elevada estão crescendo o poço e eu digo queem da licença ' seja. Como eu recordo, você tiveram alguma quantidade de biomass dos flatworms retornadosao tanque - este pode ser a parte dela...podiam também apenas ser seus níveis relativos das coisas. E não starve o tanque para fazê-los bonitos - nossos coraissão já bonitos com fome para algum material da rapina, e sem isso, nãoreproduzirão. Assim, como I disseram antes, nós deve provavelmente parar de dinkering comnossos tanques para começar nosso os corais favoritos a olhar bonitos e começam pensar sobre acomunidade inteira, a saúde total, e deixou-nos os fazer o que assim que strat dalata que ouve mais sobre o spawn que coleta do que fragmentos negociando!!

Se 0.1 ppm é onde os recifes corais giram para recifes algal, porque não sãonossos tanques (com 50-100 cronometra índice do nitrogênio) que faz a mesma coisa? Em meu tanque, para o exemplo, os tanques comem o macro, mas não toca nas micro algas. Há alguns caracóis, mas não bastantes para fazer o trabalho.... parece-se me que os crustáceos pequenos on/in a rocha é o que está fazendo a maioria do trabalho, mas eupoderia ser errado. Em todo o caso, como somos nós capaz de manter nossos tanques relativamente alga-livres em talnitrogênio relativamente elevado níveis?

Bem, aquele é um muito bom pergunta. Uma parte traseira de anos dos pares, marlin Atkinson pondered parafora ruidosamente o mesmo pergunta. Não poderia realmente compreendê-lo tampouco. Queira minha teoria? APROVAÇÃO, você começa ele de qualquer maneira!<<G>< P> 

Eu penso daquele, com a experimentação e erro e anos de blundering aproximadamente com alguns sucessosaqui e lá, nós começaram bom bonito em forçar o sucesso com um número demaneiras - skimming, mudanças da água, o uso dos amortecedores e CaOH2,iluminando-se que não superaquece água e limitação dos wavelengths que estimulam algas. Se nós formos para trás não demasiado long há a wet/dry's e os bulbos 5500K, nós consideravelmentemuito temos os casos onde os corais estavam crescendo (mas marrons), e havia uma batalhaconsistente com algas do incômodo. Eu penso também de que nossa limitação do recruitment naturalcompletamente as entradas têm muito para fazer com ele....ambos os lados da faca, aqui. Em um sentido, nós não temos os sinais de adição associados com arenovação constante, mas nem nós temos os menos. Em terceiro lugar, nós escolhemos os organismos que não promovem orecife natural destruição - o parrotfish, as esponjas aborrecidas, oscaracóis do corallivorus, etc. Sempre que há ferimento ou um insulto no selvagem, as algasmovem-se dentro, mas são-se limitado sob oligotrophy pelo biodiversity e herbivory...de modo que haja uma vida sempre que há uma morte, o whereever da morte lá é vida. Nós limitamos ambos os renovação e a destruição. Em quarto, o volume elevado de biomass/water (i.e. a densidade da meia) estende provavelmente à vidanon-selecionada, demasiado. Micrograzing, dentro a ausência de macroalgae overachieving podada pormacrograzers, é o cano principal limite ao overgrowth algal. Os todos os amphipods, etc.. estão fazendo sua coisa em densidades que seja talvez menor na diversidade masprovavelmente mais grande por mass/volume do que selvagem. Talvez Ron confirmaria este de his investigações? Eu sei que as densidades do sem-fim e as densidades bacterianas podemser iguais ou mais grande do que ao selvagem. Talvez também porque os tanques a longo prazo parecem ter muito menos problema com algas do problema do que os tanques maisnovos? Contrapeso pseudo-pseudo-ecological de Nice de predator/prey estabelecido (se se considera algas rapinaneste caso)? Também, a maioria de recifes não têm um caracol herbivorous por ogalão da água. Thankfully, demasiado, eu pude adicionar! Embora tal população do escargot pudesse ser uma possível solução a alimentar as massas; -)

Assim, aquela é minha teoria. :::lançando o para fora lá::::

Ron
Em a maioria de casos no nosso sistemas, eu duvido as densidades naturais do alcance dasdensidades do sem-fim nas rochas - estudos por Kohn e por Lloyd aproximadamente 30 anos hámostrados essa rocha normal do recife tem normalmente entre 40.000 e 60.000 sem-fins por o medidorquadrado da área de superfície (para a rocha aproximadamente 10-15 cm grosso). No fato a presença destes empréstimos do sem-fim os sans que os sem-fins são uma das razões para a porosidadede "vivem" rocha (realmente na maior parte inoperante). Eu penso que a descoberta grande seguinte na gerência vindo quando nós pudermos começar a rocha realmente vivadentro dos distribuidores.

Eu penso das densidades do erro o alcance probaby da lata e excede densidades normais, e eupenso desse infauna da areia (sem-fins, erros, et al.) pode também alcançar e exceder densidades normais - embora I deve indicar que eu penso que é um tanque raro do recife ondeeste ocorra. A maioria de povos simplesmente não trabalhe o sistema para promover adiversidade ou a abundância (como isto requer a presença de vário (horrors!!!) algas).

Em sistemas naturais estes os animais são distribuídos nos remendos da abundânciavariando. A maioria de nossos tanques são na mesma escala do tamanho que alguns dos remendos - e podemanter bom populações indefinidamente. Se tais populações ocorrerem, eu concordo que estes sistemas tenha bastante herbivory para impedir algal fazem exame sobre. Também, nós temos temos que ter algum método da exportação maciça do nutriente para fora denossos sistemas - remoção algal, remoção do skimmate, realmente não importa. Se o nutriente for eficientemente exportadas, então as algas podem ser mantidas sob o controle.

Em muita do natural os recifes aonde algal fazem exame sobre ocorreram, o nívelnutriente remanesce elevado, e não é reduzido eficazmente pela exportação (considere issouma baía com effluent do sewage entrar em uns lado e água que saem da outra pode serconsiderada como um constante indique o sistema que retem nutrientes elevados, mesmo que sejaexportado muito). Estes os exemplos são exemplos na escala grande da falha daexportação nutriente pathways.

© 1999 # recifes - WWW.recifes.org


Esta é uma tradução por computador da página original da Web. Ela é fornecida apenas como um informativo geral e não deve ser considerada completa ou exata.

----------

